# Serial weight loss failure looking for help!



## sparklestar (Jun 29, 2013)

As the title suggests, I have tried to lose weight many times before and failed.  I have tried weight watchers, slimming world and just watching what I eat but do not succeed at any of them for long. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for easy to follow weight loss? 

Any help gratefully received, I really need to lose weight, I am not far off 20st and only 29, desperate to start a family and not sure where to go next!

Claire xx


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 29, 2013)

I managed to reach the dizzy heights of BMI 53, and tried dieting many times.  You name it, I tried it.  Most of the diets didn't work because they weren't sustainable long term, and I gave up even trying with each of them for a while.

When I was first diagnosed with T2, it scared me into having another go.  My sister and mother had done well with Slimming World, so I gave it a go.  Within 6 months, I'd lost 5 stone... and then I let life get in the way.

Having let go of the reins again, seven years slipped by and I lost the plot diet-wise.  Two and a half of the original five stone lost crept back on.  On 10th April 2012, I rejoined SW.  In 60 weeks, I have lost 6 stone.  

Tips for staying on track?  (1) Pay up front (I did 12-week countdowns). (2) Join with a friend - if they give up, you'll have already made new friends in the group to keep you going. (3) If you get bored with the food, look up new recipes - there's always something different to try.

I am now at Target (I posted before/after photos yesterday), and plan to never go back to where I was weight-wise.  In a few months time I may decide to reset my target a little lower, but meanwhile I am enjoying the new size 14 me (I was never any smaller than a 14, even pre-baby 30 years ago!).

If you read through some of the other Weight Loss threads, there are lots of us who have had false starts, but with help and support you CAN do it.


----------



## runner (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi claire, hav you tried your GP - sometimes they have weight loss clinics and have you seen a dietician at your hospital?  Have you had your thyroid function tested lately - often goes hand in hand with diabetes and will affect your ability to loose weight.  

In the end, whatever course you choose, it is sheer determination.  I don't use a diet or formal group as such, but I do find posting my weekly weight in the weight loss forum on here really helps.  As you probably know, one of the biggest downfalls is when you lapse, feel bad about lapsing, and eat more - the group are great at picking you up and spurring you on, not judging you.  You probably know too that any kind of excercise helps - even a gentle walk to start with, and again GP may be able to help with referral to a gym, if that would help.  I just try and stick to a healthy diet and cut right down on portion size and snacking.  Good luck with whatever you choose to do, but don't give up - keep coming back to the weight loss forums!


----------

